# France - emptying toilet cassette?



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Our first time in france
In the UK when emptying a caaette toilet we usually find a hole inn the ground facility so poke the cassette into that and push the vent button - no problem.
Here in france they offer an oversized toilet bowl which has water in the bottomv. When i tip the cassette into that 'it' goes everywhere. Much hosing down reqd.
Ant tips?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Allow it to come out naturally BEFORE pressing the vent button

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't balance the lid on the grid over the bowl. Too easy to knock off and lose down the drain. Put it on the floor beside the bowl ( where you can step back and tread on it....)

G


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dont fully fold out the cassette outlet pipe on your first "pour"
Keep at angle so waste goes down as opposed to across the pan.

There must be a YouTube video ;-)


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't put the lid any where near the facility, I always leave mine well away after letting it drop into a hole a few years ago. Had a great choice, get a costly new one or get in there and retrieve it. Being a good Scots lad in I went much to some others amusement.

There are campsites in the UK with a toilet bowl for emptying cassettes, just take it easy at first and as someone else has advised get it over the hole prior to pressing the button.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tip it slowly (ish) and let it run down the side of the bowl from about half way down. If you just tip it into the water/mess in the bottom it will splash back out. Press the air button as you begin tipping it, have the outlet spout at 180 degrees to it's stored position, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Get the wife to do it :wink: 

Dick


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Crap thread. :lol: :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Lost on me, thats the Wife's job.

TM 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Approach it as if it were sex.....
































slowly and with feeling....... :lol: 

(What did you think I was going to say?) :lol: 

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Approach it as if it was sex....
> 
> Dave, Dave, Dave,
> 
> ...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > Approach it as if it was sex....
> ...


Profuse apologies for the error - I have now corrected it and can only assume that the subject content distracted me - it doesn't take a lot nowadays.......

I will write it out 100 times;

were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was, were not was.

_Mea culpa_,

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I took it as a tense thing :lol: 

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Standards must not slip else we loose(sic) the plot :lol: 

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You think you had a problem?

Think again .............. 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Approach it as if it were sex.....
> Dave


What, spout facing upwards? That's not gonna work . . .
:roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Why does every post on this site end up degenerating away from OT's post and stupid schoolboy humor. Mr W you of all people would be complaining if you were still a moderator! 

The site has lost so many of the original posters who have gone elsewhere I suspect to what was the spinoff and fun site

At this rate even more will walk as it definitely is getting worse

This was the best mh site please try to keep on topic and if you cant reply sensibly don't we don't all wish to read rubbish

As to Ot poster it isnt rocket science just go slowly and especially if full to the brim go. Very slowly or wash your shies after as well

Carol


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can see your point if the quiry hasn't been resolved Carol. But in this case I would have thought that it was. What's the problem with fun once school's over?

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dick, you said you used spillchucker, give it a miss, doesn't work. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

carol said:


> Why does every post on this site end up degenerating away from OT's post and stupid schoolboy humor. Mr W you of all people would be complaining if you were still a moderator!
> 
> The site has lost so many of the original posters who have gone elsewhere I suspect to what was the spinoff and fun site
> 
> ...


Thank you Carol, how do you know that every post degenerates, have you got that much spare time

As it is a freedom sport leisure calling way of life etc surely a little light humour is OK

If not everybody might join the CC


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, I think I can see where i was going wrong. Pressing the vent button before holding the cassette at head height and inverting it above the toilet bowl may have not been wise.

the site we are on now in Carnac has the old ffashioned squatting type toilet - much easier with the cassette!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

When you have these type of facilities I always try and empty the toilet first (slowly and carefully) and then use water from the grey waste to top up the toilet cassette. This helps to flush out the cassette and it also helps to leave the bowl clean for the next user.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The issue seems to be that the tissue and solids in the cassette will occasionally block the spout temporarily and then as they work their way through, it all comes out in a bl**dy rush  

Having had to empty our full cassette on Monday, I can recommend getting the spout moved out to 90 degrees from its parked position, resting the spout body on the edge of the bowl and then, with the cassette horizontal remove the cap.

The tilt up gently so that the flow is controllable, use the air vent as you get the cassette more vertical.

I always flush through a couple of times and give it a good shake with the cap on, then when finally clean I shoot a half cupful of neat Blue Diamond Toilet Fluid into the cassette and give that a good shake around as well.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks to Peter's post I just realised I said 180 degrees. Please don't try that. 90 degrees from parked is correct.

Yes wedges of bog roll can cause a blockage, use it sparingly, Alan.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

put the end of the pipe just under the surface of the water and then press the button, gravity will do the rest


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

philstoke said:


> put the end of the pipe just under the surface of the water and then press the button, gravity will do the rest


Then spend the next hour cleaning your cassette.

Yuk, the idea is to do it while staying clean and keeping the exterior of your cassette clean.

As a matter of interest, how do you clean the spout of your cassette after having done it that way? Alan.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Penquin said:


> Approach it as if it were sex.....
> 
> Dave


What, once per month?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spiritofherald said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > Approach it as if it were sex.....
> ...


As often as that, you must be a sex maniac, Alan.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

erneboy said:


> philstoke said:
> 
> 
> > put the end of the pipe just under the surface of the water and then press the button, gravity will do the rest
> ...


You would only do that if the waste dump is a toilet bowl type with a flush, I would imagine the flushed water in the bowl is no dirtier than the end of the spout after your waste has poured out of it.
To clean the spout just use the flush again with the spout in the stream of water.
You are empying a toilet it is not going to be clean and sterile after all, you can always wear disposable gloves or even wash your hands afterwards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Phil, is this a job you have ever actually done?

You are emptying sh1t and the bowl fills with it as the water is displaced by it. You would end up with the end of the cassette nozzle/emptying tube coated with the contents of the bowl. It takes considerable rinsing/flushing to send all the crud down the drain and end up with what looks like clean water again.

Being a fulltimer and having used a cassette toilet for over four years of that time I tended to empty one most days so it is something I have done quite often, Alan.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

*A picture tells it all*

Having followed with interest! the discussion on this subject over the last week I found the ideal solution to the problem of cassette emptying.

We are now in Slovenia and stayed for a couple of nights at an ACSI site in Ljubljana. When I went to empty the toilet this morning I came across this device sitting on the normal emptying china.

I do not need to explain I will let the pictures say it all!

Why cant we have something similar in the UK?But that's it ....don't let me start on that one again!


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Re above message I have been asked to increase size of pics
so here goes again


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Phil, is this a job you have ever actually done?
> 
> You are emptying sh1t and the bowl fills with it as the water is displaced by it. You would end up with the end of the cassette nozzle/emptying tube coated with the contents of the bowl. It takes considerable rinsing/flushing to send all the crud down the drain and end up with what looks like clean water again.
> 
> Being a fulltimer and having used a cassette toilet for over four years of that time I tended to empty one most days so it is something I have done quite often, Alan.


I usually find that it takes a couple of flushes and shaking about to get most of the stuck solids away, but looking inside the other night at home, I see that there are still signs of stuff stuck around the blade mechanism parts, so I may have to give it a further clean.

Putting a drop of neat Blue Diamond fluid inside after flushing helps to keep it all as sweet as possible, but it's a toilet after all, so it's never going to be the sweet smell of Roses! :lol: :lol:

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Altom

Are all cassette spouts the same diameter or is there a rubber gaiter in the orifice to accommodate different sizes?

Presumably one should disinfect the outside of the spout after inserting it in there.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Geoff:

I believe that Thetford have a standard spout size across their own Porta-Potti ranges, but I don't know of any other maker's details.

Regarding disinfecting the spout, I use disinfectant hand wipes on ours if I can't get to wash it. 

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Geoff:
> 
> I believe that Thetford have a standard spout size across their own Porta-Potti ranges, but I don't know of any other maker's details.
> 
> ...


Yes my thought was to use disinfectant wipes.

I have never heard of a cassette other than Thetford; does anyone know of any or have they got a monopoly? Business opportunity - or would it be like trying to re-invent the wheel? :roll:

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Dometic have their own range, they and Thetford seem to be the only two.

Peter


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Geoff
Only an inch or so is inserted up to the thread and shoulder. All cassette dimensions are the same. The idea is really great and solves all the problems highlighted in this thread


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

It seems to me this post is going down the pan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

altom said:


> Geoff
> Only an inch or so is inserted up to the thread and shoulder. All cassette dimensions are the same. The idea is really great and solves all the problems highlighted in this thread


Not all cassettes are the same, Porta Potti portable units have square cassettes, bench types have rectangular cassettes and there is another short rectangular cassette that I've seen being emptied.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> altom said:
> 
> 
> > Geoff
> ...


Voyeur  :lol:

Do those other cassettes have a different dimension emptying spout?

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Voyeur  :lol:
> 
> Do those other cassettes have a different dimension emptying spout?
> 
> Geoff


Not quite 

We still have our Porta-Potti 56 from the caravan days, and the weekend we were at Little Casterton, our friend Pete next to us had his toilet cassette out to empty, and I noticed that it was smaller than our one, hence the three sizes. His caravan is quite old, so it cannot be a Dometic toilet.

Dometic have probably gone a different route.....

Peter


----------

